# Orlando fla. gumbo cook off ,for a great cause



## eman (Oct 23, 2011)

This would be a good time for any of our members down that way                            Join Fishing Florida Radio, Fish on Fire and Coastal Angler Magazine for the 2011 First Annual Central Florida Gumbo Cook Off to benefit Give Kids the World Kids Fishing Experience

www.gktw.org

Date: Saturday November 12th, 2011

Place: Fish on Fire 7937 Daetwyler Drive Orlando Fl 32812

Time: Cooking begins @ 12noon Serving @ 3p till all gumbo is gone

Set-up: 10a-12p

Cost:

$50/Team (Limited to 50 teams)

$10/person unlimited tasting

Type of Gumbo: Teams Choice

Teams wishing to use seafood, receive a 20% discount for seafood items @ Papa Larry’s Seafood 7138 Narcoosee Rd Orlando, Fl 32822 407-281-8465 (Call in advance to insure availability)

Winner to be determined by people’s choice vote (Only persons with a wristband will be allowed to vote)

Fifty percent (50%) of all entry fees go to:

Give Kids the World Kids Fishing Experience(Rods, Reels and tackle, etc)

50% goes to People’s Choice winner

100% of tasting fees go to Give Kids the World Kids Fishing Experience.


Rules:

1) Food prep (Making of stock, chopping vegetables, cleaning seafood) is allowed in advance. All other cooking must be done on site.
2) 3 gal minimum, 5 gal preferred.
3) Teams are responsible for all cooking materials, tents & chairs.
4) Fresh water will be available for all teams at venue.
5) Safe food handling practices are responsibility of each team.

Silent Auction Items are also needed in the event you or your company cannot field a team.

To sign up or for more information e-mail:

[email protected] or go to www.fishingfloridaradio.com

[email protected] or www.fishonfireorlando.com


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2011)

You should go eman, your gumbo recipe would blow them away.


----------



## eman (Oct 23, 2011)

Believe me for this cause, if i had any way to swing it, i would be there.

If anyone of the members wants to enter this cookoff i will be happy to give them a recipe .


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 23, 2011)

It Is to far for me but i will love a good gumbo recipe.

AL is this cook off not in you back Yard ?


----------



## eman (Oct 23, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> It Is to far for me but i will love a good gumbo recipe.
> 
> AL is this cook off not in you back Yard ?




PM sent.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> It Is to far for me but i will love a good gumbo recipe.
> 
> AL is this cook off not in you back Yard ?




It's about a 2 + hour drive Ahron, but I have trouble getting away from here for the day. The gumbo recipe is a definite winner though!


----------



## tom c (Oct 26, 2011)

If I didn't already plan the wifes Bday bbq for that day I be there. I could sure use a good Gumbo recipe, my boss is Creol and he LOVES good food.


----------

